# Nikon, 2 years



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon (SG Alta-Tollhaus Bono BH CL1-R HIT CGC) is turning two next week and getting his OFAs done the next day! He is 25" and 70lbs. He does not have a Schutzhund title yet so I'll have to show him in the open class from now on. I hope to finish his UKC championship this winter (haven't shown him there since March) and start on his Schutzhund titles next spring. There is an opening for herding lessons so I'm hoping to get in this fall after I polish up the obedience that they require.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

No formal critique, but he is such a handsome studly male!

I can't believe he will be 2 already!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks 

I'm such a dork, I had a coupon for a free 8x8 hardcover photobook and used it to make an album of Nikon:
http://liesrosema.shutterfly.com/pictures/8


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

As always Nikon is so handsome! I love his pictures.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh, you know we would all love to look at it! 

We are all GSD dorks here!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

He's gorgeous! What beautiful markings and coloring he has! I also love how he has dark eyes. He's very stunning, that's for sure.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Very nice dog...strong masculine looking male. I have a soft spot for a nice red&black, he reminds me of my Dayna's sire. I wish my girl was more the rich red Nikon is....I think the Czech in her pushes her coat color in the tan direction. You should be very proud of him, he's just darn sexy.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Nikon sure is handsome! I LOVE your book too you did a nice job with the layout and his puppy pics are just the cutest!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

What a nice book.....he's gorgeous....


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow. I remember Nikon being an itty bitty puppy. What happened to the puppy?!  

He's very nice looking and I love how dark/rich his coloring is staying. Very good looking dog!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Love love love nikon. I remember when you first got him and were posting all those puppy pictures and now he's all grown up. Perfect size and i love that black and red. I love that black mask too. 

Very impressed with his breeder from what i've read and heard and will definitely be speaking to her when it comes time for lucy to have a younger brother. She's definitely at the top of my list.

Just wondering... if he passes his OFA, did you have any plans on breeding him?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No plans to breed or not to breed. I won't really consider him fully mature (in the head) until he's three or so, and am not rushing his titles. Unlike most of the show world, to me training and titling is not just a means to an end. If he is healthy I have nothing against breeding if someone who knows what they're looking for wanted to use him but I will not be campaigning him as a stud or anything like that. I have no intention of going into breeding myself, I prefer male dogs.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Oh, you know we would all love to look at it!
> 
> We are all GSD dorks here!


agree!100%! Nikon is obviously a beauty, my son has come to a conclusion that all gsd owners are odd! totally forgetting that he is one of them and he also actually has conversations with Mia! whos a dork here?


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I've always loved seeing pictures of Nikon, he's such a handsome dog.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Not only is Nikon a very good looking dog, you do so much with him and you and him make a great team.


----------

